# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  چند تا سوال مهم که می تونه زندگی یه نفر رو تغییر بده...

## کوروش

سلام 
دوستان الان به شدت دارم گریه میکنم!
من دوم انسانی بودم و از اینده رشتم می ترسم و بهش علاقه ندارم!
علاقه ای هم به حقوق،روانشاسی و مدیریت و... کار کردن در دادگاه و... هم ندارم. موقع انتخاب رشته اطلاعات لازم رو نداشتم !
الان من کتاب های ریاضی2،هندسه1،شیمی رو تموم کردم ! معدلم هم در انسانی 19.70شد ! دروس عمومی رو هم 20 شدم!
می خوام برق بخونم ! اگه برق بخونم می تونم به جای پدرم در اداره کار کنم ! شغلم تضمین شدست !
موندم برم هنرستان و یا رشته ریاضی؟
و از یک طرف دیگه می ترسم برم ریاضی و نتونم مهندسی برق (دانشگاه مورد نظرم ) قبول شم !
دانشگاه های زیر مد نظرم هست (زنجان ،محقق اردبیل ،ارومیه )
ولی با دیدن درصد های اونایی که مهندسی برق ار دبیل قبول شدن ،امیدوار شدم !


الان ایشون با این درصد ها تونسته مهندسی برق محقق اردبیلی قبول بشه !
قبولی در ریاضی سخت تر هست یا در هنرستان ؟
کدوم ارزش داره بخونم ؟ ریاضی یا فنی ؟

برم ریاضی یا هنرستان ؟
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________

----------


## Afsane-IN

اقا پسر ؟:yahoo (4):آخه گريه ؟‌ گريه نداره كه عزيز من
بيا رياضي
كسايي ك رياضي ميخون خيلي ميتونن تو زندگيشون موفق باشن
البته اگه استعداد رياضي داري بيا

هنرستان ؟‌كئوم رشته ي هنرستان يني ؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

بابا قبول شدن اين دانشگاهايي كه تو گفتي كاري نداره كه  :Yahoo (21):  
من اولش فك كردم دانشگاه تهراني شريفي چيزي مد نظرته ميگي ميترسم نتونم قبول شم
اينارو كه راحت قبولي
مصوصا اگه معدل نهاييت بالا شه
چون تاثير معدل زياد شده
البته همش مشروط به اينه ك رياضيت خوب باشه ها
من شناختي ندارم ازت

----------


## کوروش

> اقا پسر ؟:yahoo (4):آخه گريه ؟‌ گريه نداره كه عزيز من
> بيا رياضي
> كسايي ك رياضي ميخون خيلي ميتونن تو زندگيشون موفق باشن
> البته اگه استعداد رياضي داري بيا
> 
> هنرستان ؟‌كئوم رشته ي هنرستان يني ؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> ...


هنرستان برق!

----------


## شاینا

ندیدم پسرا گریه کنن:yahoo (4):

به نظرم راحت میتونید قبول بشید

----------


## کوروش

اون درصدهایی که کانون گذاشته ، درسته ؟
ینی با اون درصد ها میشه برق قبول شد ؟

----------


## Afsane-IN

> هنرستان برق!


هنرستان برق داريم مگ ؟ جلل خالق

والا من نميدونم هنرستان برق چطوريه بخاطر همين نميتونم بگم بياي رياضي يا بري هنرستان  :Yahoo (21): 
شايد هنرستان بهتر باشه

بايد از يكي بپرسي ك هنرستانيه

----------


## کوروش

> هنرستان برق داريم مگ ؟ جلل خالق
> 
> والا من نميدونم هنرستان برق چطوريه بخاطر همين نميتونم بگم بياي رياضي يا بري هنرستان 
> شايد هنرستان بهتر باشه
> 
> بايد از يكي بپرسي ك هنرستانيه


پرسیدم !
بهم گفت برو ریاضی !  
الان طرف لیسانس داره !
ولی می ترسم قبول نشم !

----------


## Afsane-IN

> اون درصدهایی که کانون گذاشته ، درسته ؟
> ینی با اون درصد ها میشه برق قبول شد ؟


نميدونم
يني تو هدفت اين درصداس ؟!‌هدفت اين باشه ك 3 برابر اينو مياري
تو ك دروس عموميت خوبه فك كنم عموميا رو ميتوني بالا بزني
چون كاري نداره
اختصاصي هم نميدونم چون نميدونم رياضيت چطوريه 
اما ديگه 20 -30 رو ك ميتوني بزني
تازه اگه رياضيت خوب نباشه خيلي
قبول شدن مث آب خوردنه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> پرسیدم !
> بهم گفت برو ریاضی !  
> الان طرف لیسانس داره !
> ولی می ترسم قبول نشم !


يني چي ميترسم قبول نشم ؟‌
بابا كاري نداره ك
به قول رتبه يكه انساني كنكور طبل تو خاليه
دانشگاه اردبيل يا زنجان ك راحت قبول ميشي
اگه معدل نهاييت بالا باشه !‌بازم ميگم معدل نهاييت مهمه
نظر من هم اينه ك بياي رياضي اما چون از هنرستان اطلاع ندارم نظر الكي نميدم

اما كلا به نظرم رياضي خيلي بهتره .. خيلي

----------


## areff10

داش گریه نکن ابرومونو بردی 
بیا این دسمالو بگیر اشکاتو پاک کن
خب داداش اول که علاقتو پیدا کردی عالیه! و اینکه دنبالش رفتی!
دوم اینکه از الان ببین کدوم درسارو بالا پایین داری! ینی میزون بندی درسات دستت بیاد! مثلا بگی شیمی خوبی و ریاضی باید بیشتر کار کنی، بعد واسشون برنامه بچین،سفت و سخت بشین بخون
علی یارت

----------


## Afsane-IN

يه چيز ديگه هم بگم
به خودت اعتماد داشته باش
از معدلت معلومه ك بچه درس خوني هستي
پس ديگه نگران چي اي ؟
همين درس خوني رو سال ديگه 2 برابرش كن
معدلت بالا شه
بعدشم سال كنكور خوب درس بخون
نگران هيچي هم نباش
مطمعنا اگه تلاش كني بهش ميرسي

----------


## کوروش

تقریبا با چه درصد هایی می تونم قبول شم ؟ 
بازم میگم ،هدفم مهندسی برق هست !

----------


## Afsane-IN

والا من از درصد هاي اون دانشگاه ها اطلاعي ندارم
اما به نظرم درصد خيلي بالايي نميخواد
مثلا برق دانشگاه شريف خب قبول شدنش خيلي سخته و نميشه خيلي روش حساب باز كرد
اما دانشگاه هايي ك تو گفتي با تلاش (‌نه خيلي زياد )‌ميشه قبول شد
مثلا  برق شريف درصد رياضي بالا 70 -80 ميخواد
فيزيك و شيمي هم همينطور
عموميا هم حدود 70 -80 حله

----------


## Defne

> اون درصدهایی که کانون گذاشته ، درسته ؟
> ینی با اون درصد ها میشه برق قبول شد ؟


شما واسه کارهمین اداره پدرت باید مدرک کارشناسی داشته باشید یا باکاردانی هم استخدامید؟؟

----------


## کوروش

> شما واسه کار باید مدرک کارشناسی داشته باشید یا باکاردانی هم استخدامید؟؟


با کاردانی هم استخدامم ولی نه به عنوان یک مهندس بلکه به عنوان تکنسین !(اپراتور برق) که به نظرم ارزش نداره !

----------


## Defne

> با کاردانی هم استخدامم ولی نه به عنوان یک مهندس بلکه به عنوان تکنسین !(اپراتور برق) که به نظرم ارزش نداره !


اگه از هنرستان بری مهارتت زیاد ولی متاسفانه از لحاظ تئوری یکمی ضعیف میمونی ریاضیت مثلا ضعیفترمیشه نسبت به کسی که رشتش ریاضی بوده وواسه کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسیت شاید یخورده قبولیت سختتر باشه چون تعدادواحدریاضی کمتری خوندی.  البته تو کارشناسی بیشتر دروس تئوری میشن واز نظر من کسیکه هنرستانی باشه خیلی مهارت بالاتری داره نسبت به کسی که از ریاضی میره ..فقط واسه امتحانا سخت میشه که اونم اگه یکمی بیشتر بخونی میتونی خودتو برسونی
ولی از لحاظ فنی ومهارتی بالایی

----------


## کوروش

> اگه از هنرستان بری مهارتت زیاد ولی متاسفانه از لحاظ تئوری یکمی ضعیف میمونی ریاضیت مثلا ضعیفترمیشه نسبت به کسی که رشتش ریاضی بوده وواسه کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسیت شاید یخورده قبولیت سختتر باشه چون تعدادواحدریاضی کمتری خوندی.  البته تو کارشناسی بیشتر دروس تئوری میشن واز نظر من کسیکه هنرستانی باشه خیلی مهارت بالاتری داره نسبت به کسی که از ریاضی میره ..فقط واسه امتحانا سخت میشه که اونم اگه یکمی بیشتر بخونی میتونی خودتو برسونی
> ولی از لحاظ فنی ومهارتی بالایی


قبولی برا لیسانس برا کدوم راحتر هست ؟

----------


## Defne

> قبولی برا لیسانس برا کدوم راحتر هست ؟


قبولی لیسانس؟منظورت چیه؟:yahoo (4):ببین اگه هنرستانی باشی کنکور کاردانی پیوسته میدی میشه کاردان یاهمون تکنسین برق
بعدش واسه کارشناسی باید کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی بدی تا بشی کارشناس برق:yahoo (4):

اگه بری پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی بخونی-یعنی رشته ریاضی بری- کنکور سراسری میدی ومیشی کارشناس برق..

----------


## کوروش

> قبولی لیسانس؟منظورت چیه؟:yahoo (4):ببین اگه هنرستانی باشی کنکور کاردانی پیوسته میدی میشه کاردان یاهمون تکنسین برق
> بعدش واسه کارشناسی باید کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی بدی تا بشی کارشناس برق:yahoo (4):
> 
> اگه بری پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی بخونی-یعنی رشته ریاضی بری- کنکور سراسری میدی ومیشی کارشناس برق..


گرفتن لیسانس برق از طریق هنرستان راحتر هست یا ریاضی ؟

----------


## mahsa92

اگه بري هنرستان كنكور كه بدي فقط ميتوني بري كارداني
ولي با رياضي مستقيم ميري ليسانس كه بنظرم ارزش اين بيشتره

----------


## Defne

> گرفتن لیسانس برق از طریق هنرستان راحتر هست یا ریاضی ؟


دقت نکردیا :Yahoo (21):  گفتم دیگه اون یکی پستم:yahoo (4):باشه دوباره کپی میکنم :yahoo (4):
:
اگه از هنرستان بری مهارتت زیاد ولی متاسفانه از لحاظ تئوری یکمی ضعیف  میمونی ریاضیت مثلا ضعیفترمیشه نسبت به کسی که رشتش ریاضی بوده وواسه کنکور  کاردانی به کارشناسیت شاید یخورده قبولیت سختتر باشه چون تعدادواحدریاضی  کمتری خوندی.  البته تو کارشناسی بیشتر دروس تئوری میشن واز نظر من کسیکه  هنرستانی باشه خیلی مهارت بالاتری داره نسبت به کسی که از ریاضی میره ..فقط  واسه امتحانا سخت میشه که اونم اگه یکمی بیشتر بخونی میتونی خودتو برسونی
ولی از لحاظ فنی ومهارتی بالایی

دیگه خودت باید بسنجی این جوانبو آقای مهندس آینده :Yahoo (79):

----------


## SonaMi

مشخصا لیسانس از ریاضی  :Yahoo (50): 

( اول تاپیک خوندن ترسیدم بخدا ! گفتم چی شدهاااااا :Yahoo (9): )

----------

